# Reasons for breeding?



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Why do people breed deer type chihuahua's? I thought you were supposed to breed to better the breed and meet the standard? For those of you who do breed what do you breed for?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

It all depends on the breeder, it's generally cheaper to buy a non-standard chihuahua (or several) and let them breed without proper care and then sell the pups. No major investment in time and money and a reasonably steady income. Where a breeder breeding to standard may have $1500. to several thousands of dollars per dog in just the purchase price. Especially if they are breeding show potential or show guaranteed dogs. Then they have the vet visits, the genetic testing fees, the stud fees if they are breeding to one of their own dogs and on and on. Those people aren't breeding dogs to have litters and make money.


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

I breed for soundness in construction & temperament & try to meet the breed standard. 
I don't breed for deer type but occassionly one may be produced as a throw back to earlier generations.
I only breed when I want to keep a pup myself.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I read on a site in America.. (cant remember addy now) but they said they only breed deer type chihuahuas as then they wont have access brain fluid like apple dome heads do?! :?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm going to breed b/c i want a litter of my dogs pupies and they will be fixed before they leave me. 
theres alot of poeple who come to me asking to se jamoka as a stud, so i figure why not.he's healthy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> i'm going to breed b/c i want a litter of my dogs pupies and they will be fixed before they leave me.
> theres alot of poeple who come to me asking to se jamoka as a stud, so i figure why not.he's healthy


That really good that your fixing them before they leave (very sensible idea)....whether standard or not hes a lovely brindle and great looking dog!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

let me post this qeston to you guys and see what you all say , 
i emailed picuters of jemini to there breeder(sue) that i got her from and she saw jamoka. so she wants to breed with him. so i told her that he's up to date on all his shots and the vet says he's very heathly. but he's has no papers b/c the breeder i got him from didn't get the litter any papers.Now all the bicthes in sue's family are akc. she said she still wants to breed with him b/c he's a great looking brindle. and he would go great with her long hair chi's sooo she said that she wants to take him for all his test and things.(was last week) and he passed so now he's going to be a stud. He's very loveable, timid, submissvie,kisses all the time. so i know his good nature will pass on.

so is guess in all that , i guess what i want to know do you think he's good stud?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he looks stunning to me and aslong as he is healthy and you know that his lines are healthy from your other breeder I think he will be great how old is he ? :wave:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he's 8months so it wouldn't happen untill nov/ dec


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

jamoka is a wanted stud!!! the breeder wants to use him for 2 differant bicthes and her friend wants to use him also

but she asked me alot of questions about how he humps and monts things 
and at first she said just b/c he's a male doesn't make hima stud.

so what makes a male dog a stud? wanting to mate???is that makes them a stud


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Well how he humps is telling in a stud. It does matter how he approaches and the take down as I call it. He is young yet and when he gets the scent you will know if he is a good stud. He will demonstrate, approach and she will present, he will mount and if he connects they will tie for 10-30 minutes so don't panic or panic him. If they tie he is passing his seed to her. Males are more conforntable at their home so it will be better if the bitches come to him. Usually if they tie then he may not want her again for 2-3 days. As young as he is, he may not know when she is ready so he might not make a great 1st attempt.

The perfect pic is they are introduced and he sniffs her, she presents (meaning bitch will curl tail to either side and protrude her privates for him and he will mount and after a few humps his glad will enlarge and they are tied then, need to be left along during this time as not to hurry process. Maybe I helped. Let me know. My Sybil is presenting right now to Albert who is only 5 1/2 months old. She is 3 1/2 so she is ready to mate.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

THANKS! i was waiting for someone to answer my post, well last night , he went on a humping rampage! he humped everything me,kids,toys ,the air! the building we live in there are 2 females that live next door and over top of us so could that be what is setting him off like this? 


the breeder hasn't called me back with a time when she wants this done. lol i'm going to let her handle the breeding part and just sit back and take notes just in case someone else wants to breed with him agian i know. but thanks for answering! :wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Your welcome. He probably smells them if one is in heat, he will act like that. He is a beauty if only you didn't live in MD I would let Sybil breed with him. She is the black chi on my avatar. side profile. She is small (less than 6 lbs) I bet those would be cute chis.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k i'm back again with another question. sorry :roll: but hey to do right you have to ask questions! 


Why do you need to take side views and front views and back views of a chi? well what i should say what are you looking for? :wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Your looking for "Head
A well rounded "apple dome" skull, with or without molera. Expression - Saucy. Eyes - Full, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby. (Light eyes in blond or white-colored dogs permissible.) Ears - Large, erect type ears, held more upright when alert, but flaring to the sides at a 45 degree angle when in repose, giving breadth between the ears. Muzzle - Moderately short, slightly pointed. Cheeks and jaws lean. Nose - Self-colored in blond types, or black. In moles, blues, and chocolates, they are self-colored. In blond types, pink nose permissible. Bite - Level or scissors. Overshot or undershot bite, or any distortion of the bite or jaw, should be penalized as a serious fault. Disqualifications - Broken down or cropped ears.

Neck, Topline, Body
Neck - Slightly arched, gracefully sloping into lean shoulders. Topline - Level. Body - Ribs rounded and well sprung (but not too much "barrel-shaped"). Tail - Moderately long, carried sickle either up or out, or in a loop over the back, with tip just touching the back. (Never tucked between legs.) Disqualifications - Cropped tail, bobtail.

Forequarters
Shoulders - Lean, sloping into a slightly broadening support above straight forelegs that set well under, giving a free play at the elbows. Shoulders should be well up, giving balance and soundness, sloping into a level back. (Never down or low.) This gives a chestiness, and strength of forequarters, yet not of the "Bulldog" chest. Feet - A small, dainty foot with toes well split up but not spread, pads cushioned. (Neither the hare nor the cat foot.) Pasterns - Fine.

Hindquarters 
Muscular, with hocks well apart, neither out nor in, well let down, firm and sturdy. The feet are as in front

This ACK standard. This is what you look for when breeding.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Here are some pics i took of jamoka, i'm going to sign him up for ckc .
so does he fit what you talked about above?
he really wasn't standing up right for me :? :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi, I seen some pics of him in the picture section and think he is gorgeous! I love his color. :wink: 

I was curious how big he is? I know you have some interest in breeding him. In the pics he looked a little large, NOT a large dog, a large chi.  Just curious how big he is, it totally could have just been the pics. :wink:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

umm i posted the pic b/c i wanted to know if he'd fit waht a chi is too look like . but umm last time i checked kari he was 8lbs but that was after we had just came back from my friends on and we had a BBQ sooo lol some one had a lot of food. but on before that check up he was 6 so i'm going to say 6lbs. :wave:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I tried to see pics but I couldn't. He is a great looking chi and I love the colors. 

The AKC standard says they can not be over 6 lbs to show and you would not want to breed with smaller female as it could be problems for the female. 

We look for smaller males to breed with standard females.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

K! THANKS! you've answerd all my questons that's it i'm done for now :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He is beautiful but if he ios 6 - 8 pounds (depending on what hes eaten :lol: ) then the female would have to be bigger so then she would not be of standard if you know what I mean as they should not be above 6 pounds :wave:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k thanks! well the breeder her dogs are about the same size as him 6


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh right - Im not a breeder but I thought the female had to actually be heavier ? good luck anyways :wave:


----------

